# lost buck



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

One of the guys on a pasture adjoining ours shot a mid 150's buck this morning and they weren't able to get him. It probably wasn't hurt badly enough to kill it. They were able to jump the buck with dogs (Roy Hines) and got a good look at it but the buck eventually circled around and made it back to the area where he was shot. When they saw him (from 30 feet away in the brush) he had his mouth open and was wheezing like an old fat man with those dogs on his arse. When I talked to Mudbug, who was over there trying to help out, that was how he sounded too. He said Roy Hines and his son could run though brush as fast as their dogs. Those other boys were trying to keep up and it didn't go too well. RH seemed to think that the fact the deer circled back to the area where he was shot indicated that he was probably not mortally wounded. Its tough to question a legend when he tells you something. His old famous dog, Jethro, is dead now but they said the new ones were pretty impressive. The guys on the lease had been out there for hours looking for the buck before the dogs arrived and it took the dogs all of about five minutes to jump him up. I always hate to hear stories about lost bucks but when you hunt in that brush its gonna happen sooner or later.

TD


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

bummer, hope someone finds/shoots him soon..........the buck that is.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

too bad, but I'm like you. I think Roy Hines is probably the right one to listen too. I think he has done this a time or two.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Too bad about the buck. Roy has found a few for us. I really like listening to his stories.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

*Roy is the best*

I once asked him what weapons caused the most tracking.

1st. Obviously Bow and Arrow.
2nd. 7mm mag. I thought this one was interesting. His opinion was too much gun and too little practice. Flinch while pulling the trigger.

He also told me he once tracked a mature buck over a mile and the buck was shot through the heart.

Well worth the money when you need him.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

They are definitely the "go to" guys in that situation.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I have always been curious about the fees for someone like Roy to drive to who knows wherever and then spend potentially hours to possibly find your deer. I haven't got a clue. How do they typically charge for this kind of stuff. I would assume you pay whether or not they find your deer because they spent time doing it. Just curious if anybody knows. And if you don't want to put it out here in the publics eye shoot me a pm please.


Thanks


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I am surprised that Mr. Hindes' dogs could not bay it up. Jethro was a legend in South Texas but I am sure the current dogs carry on the bloodline and the tradition.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Did they find any blood to speak of?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

If they are hit low in the brisket, he said they are very hard to catch.



Charles Helm said:


> I am surprised that Mr. Hindes' dogs could not bay it up. Jethro was a legend in South Texas but I am sure the current dogs carry on the bloodline and the tradition.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pacontender said:


> If they are hit low in the brisket, he said they are very hard to catch.


Very sorry to hear that the buck was not recovered (should have said that before).

I have heard that Mr. Hindes has a very good success rate on leg-shot bucks. I suppose that slows them more than a low brisket shot.

The one time I met him we just confirmed a complete miss (not mine). He was very nice and I am glad to have met him. I have heard some good stories about his work.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

At the beginning of the MLD season we had a hunter shoot a buck low in the leg right above the knee. We found large chunks of bone in the sendero. Roy guaranteed that he would find the deer or he didn't want a dime from the hunter. Twenty minutes after the dog was turned loose they had the buck on the ground. Cool stuff.



Charles Helm said:


> Very sorry to hear that the buck was not recovered (should have said that before).
> 
> I have heard that Mr. Hindes has a very good success rate on leg-shot bucks. I suppose that slows them more than a low brisket shot.
> 
> The one time I met him we just confirmed a complete miss (not mine). He was very nice and I am glad to have met him. I have heard some good stories about his work.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pacontender said:


> At the beginning of the MLD season we had a hunter shoot a buck low in the leg right above the knee. We found large chunks of bone in the sendero. Roy guaranteed that he would find the deer or he didn't want a dime from the hunter. Twenty minutes after the dog was turned loose they had the buck on the ground. Cool stuff.


I enjoy seeing good dogs work.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Guided on a ranch in Frio county for 8 yrs and and have had more than my fair share of time in the brush w/ Roy ,Jethro and Smokey. They are the best there is. Had to place a call tonight for one of my customers down on the Callahan. Shot what he said is a 165-170, dropped the buck, gathered his gear and walked to the shot. NO MAS. Waiting to hear the results.Many years ago had a guest shoot late , tracked the deer for 1 1/2 miles , good blood but he kept going. Roy was in Zapata on a big deer so went to the local dog. Came out , 2 hrs. , no deer. Roy came out first thing the next morning, took him to the last blood, 15 min later, 160 found. Watching Roy run through brush w/ his Stetson is like watching a buck w/ a 30" spread from a helecopter. His hat never comes off!!! Sorry to hear about the buck. If Roy couldn't find ,he'll be back.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

That's just impressive. Hope I never have to call him, but I'm glad to know he's out there. I am afraid to ask what he charges, though if you can afford a 160 class buck in South Texas - you probably won't mind paying his fee.

I shot at a big brush country deer with a .243 once many years ago. It never flinched - just ran off. I went and looked for blood - nothing. Land owner said they found the deer after the season. They mounted the rack above the fireplace - I still say that is not the deer I shot at ( mine had much taller antlers) , but it still makes you sick to think that it could be.

I now shoot a 30-06 because of that deer. I want big holes and lots of knock down power. .243 is just too fast and small for big deer IMO.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

PiratesRun said:


> I once asked him what weapons caused the most tracking.
> 
> 1st. Obviously Bow and Arrow.
> 2nd. 7mm mag. I thought this one was interesting. His opinion was too much gun and too little practice. Flinch while pulling the trigger.
> ...


He told me the exact same thing although he included 300 mag as well. That was back when his Dad was still alive. I would sit for as long as they would let me and listen to stories.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

spotsndots said:


> I have always been curious about the fees for someone like Roy to drive to who knows wherever and then spend potentially hours to possibly find your deer. I haven't got a clue. How do they typically charge for this kind of stuff. I would assume you pay whether or not they find your deer because they spent time doing it. Just curious if anybody knows. And if you don't want to put it out here in the publics eye shoot me a pm please.
> 
> Thanks


We always paid him $100, but that was almost 10 years ago and our lease was across the Highway from his house.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

On the buck at the beginning of the season he charged us $250.00. The farther he has to drive, the more he charges.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I shot a cull spike last year at 10 yards with a 30-06 and lost him- Long story.

I felt so bad I would have paid someone $200 just to give me peace of mind


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

pacontender said:


> On the buck at the beginning of the season he charged us $250.00. The farther he has to drive, the more he charges.


 $250 is a bargain, especially if it's a trophy sized deer. I've been upset over not finding a doe I shot and couldn't find a few years ago.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

Pirate........The guy was shooting a 7 mag

Spots........He charged $ 300.00.

Charles.....I'm sure the dogs are the same bloodline. He called one of them "quatro".

Haute Pursuit....They had decent blood but no lung blood. The hunter is basically a novice and got excited and shot the deer straight on in the chest. 

Its funny to hear that he says that about a 7 mag (which I shoot) and a 300 mag. We used to make fun of Mudbug for shooting a 30-378 but I have become a believer in that rifle over the years. If you hunt down south long enough you'll know what I mean. Overkill isn't always a bad thing.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Quatro is his son.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TPD said:


> We used to make fun of Mudbug for shooting a 30-378


Dayyyaaang... hunting high fences and with a 30-378... deer aint got a chance... whats the world coming to, mudbug? LOL

j/k


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*J*



InfamousJ said:


> Dayyyaaang... hunting high fences and with a 30-378... deer aint got a chance... whats the world coming to, mudbug? LOL
> 
> j/k


I'll tell him you spoke kindly of him. 

What I've noticed about that gun is that if the animal isn't laying right where you shot him, you sure know where he went. The muzzle break makes it kick less than my 7 mag. but ear protection is advisable.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

This thread makes me a little worried that the buck I'm pretty sure I missed this weekend is dead in the brush somewhere. I'm almost positive that I clean missed...I shot my rifle at our range and it was 7 inches low. really pizzed me off since it was dead on at the beginning of the season...must have knocked it sometime. I didn't find any blood, hair or bone anywhere, but I that's the first time I've ever missed so I'm a little worried.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*yep*



pacontender said:


> Quatro is his son.


I was confused. That is his son.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

How do you get a hold of this guy and what area of texas does he work in?


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Roy Hines*



ROBOWADER said:


> How do you get a hold of this guy and what area of texas does he work in?


I'm probably mis-spelling his name. His number is 830 570 2220. He is out of Charlotte, near Tilden. I don't know how far he is willing to travel.

TD


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> How do you get a hold of this guy and what area of texas does he work in?


You call him. I believe his ranch is near Charlotte, and he is willing to drive a reasonable distance away to find a deer. I do not know if he charges extra for time/mileage depending on the drive. Best to put the number in your cell phone so you will have it if you need it. I think I have a business card somewhere.

Pacontender or TPD or someone else who has talked to him recently can give you more scoop.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TPD said:


> I'm probably mis-spelling his name. His number is 830 570 2220. He is out of Charlotte, near Tilden. I don't know how far he is willing to travel.
> 
> TD


It is Roy Hindes -- of course they are on at least four with the same name in that family now! The number you gave is his mobile, as least according to what I have. His family has one of the earliest Texas ranches to be high-fenced and they take some great deer. He brought some pictures along the one time we called him.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Hindes*



Charles Helm said:


> It is Roy Hindes -- of course they are on at least four with the same name in that family now! The number you gave is his mobile, as least according to what I have. His family has one of the earliest Texas ranches to be high-fenced and they take some great deer. He brought some pictures along the one time we called him.


\

I also heard he has some involvement in Marburger's ranch.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Although it is a shame that they didn't find/catch that buck, I think this is a great and appropriate thread.

A few thoughts of mine...

That buck must have been pretty healthy if the dogs weren't able to bay him.

A friend of mine reported the same thing when he asked one of the Hindes' about calibers...he was told 7mag, but the reasoning was b/c the bullet zips through too fast not doing enough damage. Hindes recommended the 30-06 as a better option b/c it was slower. My contention is that too many hunters are uneducated about their bullet selection and/or carry too much gun with them. My "too much gun" comment is NOT at all directed at just anyone who shoots a big magnum...it is directed at the guy that uses a big magnum attempting to compensate for lack of precision...whether it be lack of skill or lack of practice. I knew of a guy that shoots a 30-378 and only takes 1 bullet to the blind with him b/c he feels that if he hits what he is aiming at it will die...I know, WOW.

If the hunter in question on this thread shot the buck in the chest on a frontal/facing shot w/ a 7mag, I would expect the bullet to penetrate enough to be a mortal wound...even if he was using ballistic tips. I wonder if he more or less just graze him either to the left or right or low? If he hit him square I would expect a dead deer...but crazier things have happened. Do we know what the range was and do we know what ammo he was using?

One last thought - The more deer I kill and see killed the more I feel like hunters don't actually miss everytime they say they do. There isn't always blood at the spot or sign of any kind for that matter...and deer don't always react as expected. Even when I see deer fall I go to the spot of the shot (or at least back track to the spot) in order to practice trailing and evaluate caliber/bullet/shot placement/deer's reaction/etc for future reference...

I'd love to hear more thoughts and stories.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

I spent hours talking to he and his Dad. They both also think that bullet twist is VERY important. I can't remember exactly now, but they both shot 25-06's with a custom barrel with 12 to 1 twist(I think)


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> I'd love to hear more thoughts and stories.


The frontal chest shot is easy to miss -- not saying it was here but the margin for error is lower.

I have killed deer and hogs with no blood trail left at all.

My opinion -- going up in caliber can be better (better result, better blood trail) than going up in speed, unless you are very careful with bullet selection. I am still investigating that though.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

220swifter said:


> I spent hours talking to he and his Dad. They both also think that bullet twist is VERY important. I can't remember exactly now, but they both shot 25-06's with a custom barrel with 12 to 1 twist(I think)


Hmmm...I wonder why? The twist will determine what size bullets will stabilize. Obviously it is important, but I wonder why it is "very" important?

I know I love my 25-06!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> The frontal chest shot is easy to miss -- not saying it was here but the margin for error is lower.


Agreed! Definitely not an ideal shot, but apparently he hit something since they found blood.



Charles Helm said:


> I have killed deer and hogs with no blood trail left at all.


Agreed.



Charles Helm said:


> My opinion -- going up in caliber can be better (better result, better blood trail) than going up in speed, unless you are very careful with bullet selection. I am still investigating that though.


Not going to argue with that.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm not sure, and I am not an expert at all. I think they inferred that the combination of speed and twist caused a lot of damage.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> I have killed deer and hogs with no blood trail left at all.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> hmm...maybe I need to look a little harder this weekend again for mine that I thought I missed.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

One additional comment...I try to video my shots as much as possible...playing back the tape can give you a great idea of what happened.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Woodrow*

I pretty much agree with you on all counts. The hunter was, in fact, using a ballistic tip bullet. I'm not sure about grain size. The guys I talked to were all in agreement that he must not have hit the deer squarely or they would have had a dead deer. I have shot other animals beside deer (hog, javys and a coyote) from the front and they usually fall dead. They also don't leave much blood on the ground. To me, it just stands to reason that if a deer is facing you then you will get a broad side shot at some point. Unless he walks into the stand with you. The hunter had filmed the deer the night before and was given a thumbs up to shoot him. He probably just panicked a little and let one fly. I'm not sure what the distance was on the shot. I'll find out.

Three or four years ago my oldest son shot a 140s class buck and we never found a drop of blood until about 30 feet away from where the deer died. Unfortunately, it was the next morning when we found him and the coyotes had eaten every bit of meat almost to his chin. Everything below his head was a skeleton. His front legs / shoulders were gone. The deer had only run 100 yards or so but it was through thick brush and he was shot right at dark. When we didn't find any blood and had looked for a long time in the dark, we just decided that we were going to run him out of the area by continuing to stomp through the brush. My son was back in the same stand the next morning and sat there and listened to the dogs fighting over his deer. I don't believe its too uncommon for a deer to leave little or no blood trail.

TD


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Frontal Shot

I shot a cull spike last year at 10 freaking yards walking straight at me in a ground blind. Knocked him flat on his arse and since I had seen several bucks chasing does already I stayed for a while. The spike laid ther for a good 15 to 20 minutes without moving. I went to get out of the blind and he took off, I have not seen him since and it made me sick. There was a ton of blood where he laid but no trail.

Dangest thing I've ever seen a hurt deer do.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

BTW - this shot was with a 30-06. All I could think of was that the bullet deflected out the side without hitting any vitals


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

We had a hunter last year that wouldn't listen to his guide. He was given the green light to shoot an old nine. The deer wouldn't turn broadside, and he said he wanted to shoot him from the front. The guide asked him not to, but the hunter did it anyways. The buck ran off leaving no blood or sign of being hit. The guide and hunter went looking for it, but never found it.

However I went out with the guide the next day and we found it. This is the most sickening part. The "hunters" bootprints lead right up to the buck. He claimed to know nothing about it and denied everyting. Luckily for him he wasn't the one paying the bill. He no longer works for the company that did the hunt.

I hate frontal shots. They are a low percentage shot and cause a bunch of animals to be lost.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Deer are tough animals. My dad shot a spike in the neck late one evening and knocked him down. He cut his throat and went back to get his Jeep Cherokee... came back and threw him in the back of it. He took off back towards his camp and heard the deer moving around in the back of the jeep. He stopped and hit the deer between the eyes with a hammer thinking that would kill him (dumb idea...LOL) When he got to the hanging tree at camp he opened the back door of the Cherokee and the deer ran out! It was well after dark so he got up the next morning and found the deer down by the river after a long search. He was still ALIVE! Shot him again and finally put him down.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

mine was at 10 yards and I figured it was a no brainer

little did I know

should have let him keep coming and he may have gotten in the blind with me


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

TPD said:


> To me, it just stands to reason that if a deer is facing you then you will get a broad side shot at some point. Unless he walks into the stand with you.


That has to be the quote of the week!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

pacontender said:


> This is the most sickening part. The "hunters" bootprints lead right up to the buck. He claimed to know nothing about it and denied everyting.


Wow! "sickening" is right...


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Deer are tough animals. My dad shot a spike in the neck late one evening and knocked him down. He cut his throat and went back to get his Jeep Cherokee... came back and threw him in the back of it. He took off back towards his camp and heard the deer moving around in the back of the jeep. He stopped and hit the deer between the eyes with a hammer thinking that would kill him (dumb idea...LOL) When he got to the hanging tree at camp he opened the back door of the Cherokee and the deer ran out! It was well after dark so he got up the next morning and found the deer down by the river after a long search. He was still ALIVE! Shot him again and finally put him down.


That's one tough deer man (in my best Huckleberry Hound voice).


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Reminds me of the 911 call of the guy that hit a deer then put him in the back seat of his car. The deer came to and bit him in the back of the neck and as he is calling the police from a phone booth he is fending off a dog with a tire iron. He asks the 911 operator who should get the deer, him or the dog. Anyone remember that?


Haute Pursuit said:


> Deer are tough animals. My dad shot a spike in the neck late one evening and knocked him down. He cut his throat and went back to get his Jeep Cherokee... came back and threw him in the back of it. He took off back towards his camp and heard the deer moving around in the back of the jeep. He stopped and hit the deer between the eyes with a hammer thinking that would kill him (dumb idea...LOL) When he got to the hanging tree at camp he opened the back door of the Cherokee and the deer ran out! It was well after dark so he got up the next morning and found the deer down by the river after a long search. He was still ALIVE! Shot him again and finally put him down.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I disagree that every deer that is facing you is going to give you a broadside shot. I have seen deer that have eaten corn up the sendero and quickly turn 90° and come back and feed the other direction... then a doe comes running across the sendero and he is _gone._

Now sometimes a deer is facing you but he maybe slightly quartering like the on on Charles Helms' avatar. In that case, you need to adjust you aiming point to hit the vitals.

Now that being said... I believe in taking the shot that is presented, especially if is a deer that you truly want to _kill._ Deer (and more specifically big mature bucks) are unpredictable (unless he is in a summertime pattern). And if you wait for the perfect shot, you may never see him again. My .02


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

This will probably start a shiatstorm on here, but IMO, the 7mm mag/ballistic tip combo, is probably one of the worst for deer hunting.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

I am definitely looking again this weekend.



TPD said:


> I pretty much agree with you on all counts. The hunter was, in fact, using a ballistic tip bullet. I'm not sure about grain size. The guys I talked to were all in agreement that he must not have hit the deer squarely or they would have had a dead deer. I have shot other animals beside deer (hog, javys and a coyote) from the front and they usually fall dead. They also don't leave much blood on the ground. To me, it just stands to reason that if a deer is facing you then you will get a broad side shot at some point. Unless he walks into the stand with you. The hunter had filmed the deer the night before and was given a thumbs up to shoot him. He probably just panicked a little and let one fly. I'm not sure what the distance was on the shot. I'll find out.
> 
> Three or four years ago my oldest son shot a 140s class buck and we never found a drop of blood until about 30 feet away from where the deer died. Unfortunately, it was the next morning when we found him and the coyotes had eaten every bit of meat almost to his chin. Everything below his head was a skeleton. His front legs / shoulders were gone. The deer had only run 100 yards or so but it was through thick brush and he was shot right at dark. When we didn't find any blood and had looked for a long time in the dark, we just decided that we were going to run him out of the area by continuing to stomp through the brush. My son was back in the same stand the next morning and sat there and listened to the dogs fighting over his deer. I don't believe its too uncommon for a deer to leave little or no blood trail.
> 
> TD


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*paco*



El Cazador said:


> I disagree that every deer that is facing you is going to give you a broadside shot. I have seen deer that have eaten corn up the sendero and quickly turn 90° and come back and feed the other direction... then a doe comes running across the sendero and he is _gone._
> 
> Now sometimes a deer is facing you but he maybe slightly quartering like the on on Charles Helms' avatar. In that case, you need to adjust you aiming point to hit the vitals.
> 
> Now that being said... I believe in taking the shot that is presented, especially if is a deer that you truly want to _kill._ Deer (and more specifically big mature bucks) are unpredictable (unless he is in a summertime pattern). And if you wait for the perfect shot, you may never see him again. My .02


No doubt, anything could happen. He may or may not give you the broadside shot. Like I said, it just stands to reason. For example, it stands to reason that I won't drink too much beer at the lease this weekend................but I might. 

You boys have a good week. I'm heading for the lease. Merry Christmas.

TD


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

I think we've discussed this before, but do yall think the Winchester Accubond will act the same as a Ballistic tip?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I shot a spike in the neck with a 30-06 few years back. He fell flat on his arse. My FIL pulled up, and we went to load it. The neck was broken, and it had a fist size hole in it, but Bucky was stil kicking/weezing. I thought I'd be smart and stick him like a pig.....well, after getting this snot kicked outta me, he walked off (the deer, not FIL). I regained my composure and let loose with another bullet than put him down for the count.

Deer are very tough AND revengful!


...got back to camp, changed my drars, then went to work cleaning and quartering.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TPD said:


> You boys have a good week. I'm heading for the lease. Merry Christmas.
> 
> TD


Good luck and Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Deer that fall at the shot have always scared me. You never know if they are stunned or dead. I'm very careful and these days I'm anal, if they fall at the shot they get an insurance round regardless.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> I disagree that every deer that is facing you is going to give you a broadside shot.


I took it as a joke really, I thought it was a funny quote. Although they will have to turn at some point, like you said, it doesn't mean they'll present a shot you want to take.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> I took it as a joke really, I thought it was a funny quote. Although they will have to turn at some point, like you said, it doesn't mean they'll present a shot you want to take.


Isn't that the truth. And on the last weekend of the season when they do turn you should go ahead and shoot instead of agonizing over whether that eight with all the kickers is 4-1/2 or is older, because someone is about to drive right by you in a quail rig...Oops, I was having a flashback!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

troutphishin said:


> I think we've discussed this before, but do yall think the Winchester Accubond will act the same as a Ballistic tip?


No, the accubond has a bonded core. It will hold together much better.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

troutphishin said:


> I think we've discussed this before, but do yall think the Winchester Accubond will act the same as a Ballistic tip?


No. The AccuBond, by design, should penetrate deeper and retain more weight, but the thing is...not all BTs "blow-up"...some penetrate great and retain their weight...I know some people will think that is hog-wash, but it is true.

Personally, I don't use the Ballistic Tip because even though they are generally very accurate, I am not confident enough in their range of performance.

I load the AccuBond in my .25-06 & .270 and have been nothing but pleased with the results on the close to 20 deer and 2 hogs I've killed since I started using the AB a couple years ago.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> This will probably start a shiatstorm on here, but IMO, the 7mm mag/ballistic tip combo, is probably one of the worst for deer hunting.


Every deer I've shot (except for two pistol deer) have been with 7 Mag and 140 gr Ballistic Tips. Handloads running about 3100 FPS. Grand total of steps taken by all those deer (8 so far) is ZERO. Every one has fallen in its tracks. All shoulder/ lung shots.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

*20 deer* and 2 hogs I've killed since I started using the AB *a couple years ago*

Be careful.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

that's a lot of sausage


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

shallowminded said:


> *20 deer* and 2 hogs I've killed since I started using the AB *a couple years ago*
> 
> Be careful.


MLD...


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

bearintex said:


> Every deer I've shot (except for two pistol deer) have been with 7 Mag and 140 gr Ballistic Tips. Handloads running about 3100 FPS. Grand total of steps taken by all those deer (8 so far) is ZERO. Every one has fallen in its tracks. All shoulder/ lung shots.


3 deer this year and 2 piggies. 5 for 5 and zero steps taken on any of them with this same load in 7 mag. I have used this for the past 2 years and could not be more pleased with this load on accuracy and performance. Not starting a debate, just telling you what has worked for me and have the proof in the freezer.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Troutphishin is right...I'm not breaking the law.

Neckdeep, I don't keep all of them, but they don't get wasted...they are given to local families, etc.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I killed 97 last year, and was totally legal. Right at 39 this year.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

pacontender said:


> I killed 97 last year, and was totally legal. Right at 39 this year.


I'm jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

I hunt with Mudbug and TPD. The deer was shot at 75 yards. The hunter that shot him got a little excited because he rattled him up along with 2 other bucks. I shoot a 7 Mag with 139 grain Hornady BT Spitzer's. I have had 1 deer leave the spot of impact because I made a bad shot. I had been watching him for over an hour waiting on a good shot. When he finally gave me one I rushed it and hit him low and broke his leg at 200 yards. It took me an hour and a half to track him and put him away. I had jumped him 3 or 4 times before I finally figured out what he was doing every time he jumped. I was able to sneak up behind him at 10 yards while he was looking down a trail for me to come up on. Put one in his neck and it was over. I usually put the bullet in the neck or try to get a quarter shot into the front point of the shoulder. They don't move this way and I am getting too old to do that much tracking. Besides in South Texas you can walk within 10 feet of them and not see them. Most bad experiences with different calipers is bad shot placement. The more you get familiar with your rifle the more confidence you will have making the shot of a lifetime.


----------

